# personality test!!!



## irishlops (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp

im a..
Your Type is
INTJ
Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
33 75 38 1 

Jungian functional preference ordering:

Dominant: Introverted Intuition
Auxilliary: Extraverted Thinking
Tertiary: Introverted Feeling
Inferior: Extraverted Sensing
http://www.personalitypage.com/INTJ.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INTJ
lets see yours


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 26, 2009)

I tried to take it but it's too complicated for me lol!


----------



## irishlops (Aug 26, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I tried to take it but it's too complicated for me lol!


 lol, i looked at it yesterday and was like... um.. "ill dmit tomorrow, its to long!"


----------



## irishlops (Aug 26, 2009)

this might be easyier and less long- 
http://similarminds.com/jung.html


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 26, 2009)

[size="+1"]Your Type is 
* [size="+2"] ISFP[/size]*[/size]IntrovertedSensingFeelingPerceiving [size="+0"]Strength of the preferences %[/size] 44501211
[size="+1"]Qualitative analysis of your type formula[/size]
You are:
moderately expressed introvert
moderately expressed sensing personality
slightly expressed feeling personality
slightly expressed perceiving personality


----------



## irishlops (Aug 26, 2009)

thats nearly like mine!!! sort of.
any one else??? lol ok i know i just posted it.
i have to go now, ill not be on till tomorrow
urpletongue


----------



## Becca (Aug 26, 2009)

Your Type is
ESFJ
Extraverted	Sensing	Feeling	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
33	25	62	33


Qualitative analysis of your type formula

You are:

* moderately expressed extravert
* moderately expressed sensing personality
* distinctively expressed feeling personality 
* moderately expressed judging personality


What the hell does that mean? LOL


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 26, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Your Type is
> ESFJ
> Extraverted	Sensing	Feeling	Judging
> Strength of the preferences %
> ...


Haha yeah I don't get it either


----------



## katt (Aug 26, 2009)

your type is:

INFJ

introverted, intuitive, feeling, judging

You are: 

moderately expressed introvert

moderately expressed intuitive personality

distinctively expressed feeling personality

moderately expressed judging personality
haven't done one of those since high school! that was fun


----------



## Aina (Aug 26, 2009)

INTJ

Qualitative analysis of your type formula

You are:

* very expressed introvert
* slightly expressed intuitive personality
* moderately expressed thinking personality
* slightly expressed judging personality

The N and J always change depending on what test I take.


----------



## irishlops (Aug 27, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Your Type is
> ESFJ
> Extraverted	Sensing	Feeling	Judging
> Strength of the preferences %
> ...


moderately expressed extravert
*extravert- out going, and your moderatley expressing outging person*
* moderately expressed sensing personality
*you moderatley express feeling towards others*
* distinctively expressed feeling personality
*you distintly or clearly show your feelings*
* moderately expressed judging personality
*you moderatley show your way of judging people- i think

*


----------



## missyscove (Aug 27, 2009)

I already know my myers briggs type - I'm an INTJ.


----------



## mardigraskisses (Aug 27, 2009)

[size="+1"]*[size="+2"]INFP

[/size]*[/size]You are:
very expressed introvert
moderately expressed intuitive personality
moderately expressed feeling personality
slightly expressed perceiving personality


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 27, 2009)

[size="+1"]*[size="+2"]ISTJ

[/size]*[/size]IntrovertedSensingThinkingJudging


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 28, 2009)

ENFJ 
Extraverted Intuitive Feeling Judging


LMAO What?

http://typelogic.com/enfj.html

http://www.personalitypage.com/ENFJ.html

After reading those I have to say I totally agree. That's me to a T!



Here's from Wiki:

[*]*E â Extraversion* preferred to Introversion: ENFJs often feel motivated by their interaction with people. They tend to enjoy a wide circle of acquaintances, and they _gain_ energy in social situations (whereas introverts expend energy).
[*]*N â iNtuition* preferred to Sensing: ENFJs tend to be more abstract than concrete. They focus their attention on the big picture rather than the details, and on future possibilities rather than immediate realities.
[*]*F â Feeling* preferred to Thinking: ENFJs tend to value personal considerations above objective criteria. When making decisions, they often give more weight to social implications than to logic.
[*]*J â Judgment* preferred to Perception: ENFJs tend to plan their activities and make decisions early. They derive a sense of control through predictability.


----------



## Dee (Aug 28, 2009)

Your Type is
ENFJ
Extraverted	Intuitive	Feeling	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
22	50	50	56


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 28, 2009)

Dee we are awesome!


----------



## PepnFluff (Aug 28, 2009)

Eww gosh the Myers-Briggs test. You think its long to do on the computer imagine having to do it by hand then analyse it :expressionlessIm ENTJ.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 29, 2009)

Interesting! My results are:

INFJ

Introverted: 44% Intuitive: 25% Feeling: 25% Judging: 78%

I am:

* moderately expressed introvert
* moderately expressed intuitive personality
* moderately expressed feeling personality
* very expressed judging personality

According to Wikipedia, INFJ is one of the rarer personality types at 1-3% of the population.

This is the description of the INFJ personality, I'm highlighting what I think is true for me:

*INFJs are conscientious and value-driven. They seek meaning in relationships, ideas, and events, with an eye toward better understanding themselves and others. Using their intuitive skills, they develop a clear vision, which they then execute decisively to better the lives of others.* Like their INTJ counterparts, INFJs regard problems as opportunities to design and implement creative solutions.

*INFJs are quiet, private individuals who prefer to exercise their influence behind the scenes. Although very independent, INFJs are intensely interested in the well-being of others. INFJs prefer one-on-one relationships to large groups. Sensitive and complex, they are adept at understanding complicated issues and driven to resolve differences in a cooperative and creative manner.* 

*INFJs have a rich, vivid inner life, which they may be reluctant to share with those around them. Nevertheless, they are congenial in their interactions, and perceptive of the emotions of others. Generally well-liked by their peers, they may often be considered close friends and confidants by most other types. However, they are guarded in expressing their own feelings, especially to new people, and so tend to establish close relationships slowly. INFJs tend to be easily hurt, though they may not reveal this except to their closest companions.* INFJs may "silently withdraw as a way of setting limits," rather than expressing their wounded feelingsâa behavior that may leave others confused and upset.

*INFJs tend to be sensitive, quiet leaders with a great depth of personality. They are intricately and deeply woven, mysterious, and highly complex, sometimes puzzling even to themselves. They have an orderly view toward the world, but are internally arranged in a complex way that only they could understand. Abstract in communicating, they live in a world of hidden meanings and possibilities.* With a natural affinity for art, INFJs tend to be creative and easily inspired. Yet they may also do well in the sciences, aided by their intuition.

So overall pretty accurate. My mom has always said that she's never been able to figure me out! I've always been highly attuned to other people's emotions and am empathetic to a fault, but at the same time I'm kind of socially awkward. I've always felt disconnected in a way, but am very happy.


----------



## irishlops (Aug 29, 2009)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Interesting! My results are:
> 
> INFJ
> 
> ...


i might hiighlight mine..
SNAPS- im quite socially akward.. but i can understand others emotions and comfort or celebrate depending on the situtaion. but i dont really bother with there emotions...lol. it makes me sound cold


----------



## irishlops (Aug 29, 2009)

*I â Introversion* *preferred to Extraversion: INTJs tend to be quiet and reserved. They generally prefer interacting with a few close friends rather than a wide circle of acquaintances, and they expend energy in social situations (whereas extraverts gain energy). http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INTJ#cite_note-6[/sup]*
*N â iNtuition preferred to Sensing: INTJs tend to be more abstract than concrete. They focus their attention on the big picture rather than the details and on future possibilities rather than immediate realities.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INTJ#cite_note-7[/sup]*
*T â Thinking preferred to Feeling: INTJs tend to value objective criteria above personal preference. When making decisions they generally give more weight to logic than to social considerations.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INTJ#cite_note-8[/sup]*
*J â Judgment preferred to Perception: INTJs tend to plan their activities and make decisions early. They derive a sense of control through predictability, which to perceptive types may seem limiting.*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INTJ#cite_note-9[/sup]
*INTJs apply (often ruthlessly) the criterion "Does it work?" to everything from their own research efforts to the prevailing social norms. This in turn produces an unusual independence of mind, freeing the INTJ from the constraints of authority, convention, or sentiment for its own sake. [...] INTJs are known as the "Systems Builders" of the types, perhaps in part because they possess the unusual trait combination of imagination and reliability. Whatever system an INTJ happens to be working on is for them the equivalent of a moral cause to an INFJ; both perfectionism and disregard for authority may come into play. [...] Personal relationships, particularly romantic ones, can be the INTJ's Achilles heel. [...] This happens in part because many INTJs do not readily grasp the social rituals. [...] Perhaps the most fundamental problem, however, is that INTJs really want people to make sense.[11][/sup]*
â 
 
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INTJ#cite_note-12[/sup] *INTJs are analytical individuals. Like INTPs, they are more comfortable working alone than with other people and tend to be less sociable than other types. Nevertheless, they are prepared to take the lead if no one else seems up to the task or if they see a major weakness in the current leadership. They tend to be pragmatic and logical individuals, often with an individualistic and creative bent. They have a low tolerance for spin or rampant emotionalism. They are not generally susceptible to catchphrases and do not recognize authority based on tradition, rank, or title.*
â *INTJs are strong individualists who seek new angles or novel ways of looking at things. They enjoy coming to new understandings. They tend to be insightful and mentally quick; however, this mental quickness may not always be outwardly apparent to others since they keep a great deal to themselves. They are very determined people who trust their vision of the possibilities, regardless of what others think. They may even be considered the most independent of all of the sixteen personality types. INTJs are at their best in quietly and firmly developing their ideas, theories, and principles.[14][/sup]* â *Hallmark features of the INTJ personality type include independence of thought, strong individualism, creativity, and a desire for efficiency. People with this personality type work best when given large amounts of autonomy and creative freedom. They harbor an innate desire to express themselves by creatively conceptualizing their own intellectual designs. Among their greatest strengths are analyzing and formulating complex theories. INTJs are generally well-suited for occupations within academia, research, management, engineering, and law. They are often acutely aware of their own knowledge and abilitiesâas well as their limitations and what they don't know (a quality that tends to distinguish them from INTPs). INTJs thus develop a strong confidence in their ability and talents, making them natural leaders.*
*In forming relationships INTJs tend to seek out others with similar character traits and ideologies. Agreement on theoretical concepts is an important aspect of their relationships. By nature INTJs can be demanding in their expectations, and they approach relationships in a rational manner. As a result INTJs may not always respond to a naturally occurring infatuation but wait for a mate who better fits their set criteria. People with this personality type tend to be stable, reliable, and dedicated. Harmony in relationships and home life tends to be extremely important to them. They generally withhold strong emotion and do not like to waste time with what they consider irrational social rituals. This may cause non-INTJs to perceive them as distant and reserved. Nevertheless INTJs are usually very loyal partners who are prepared to commit substantial energy and time into a relationship to make it work.*


Shadow functions *Later personality researchers (notably Linda V. Berens)[20][/sup] added four additional functions to the descending hierarchy, the so-called "shadow" functions to which the individual is not naturally inclined but which can emerge when the person is under stress. For INTJ these shadow functions are (in order):*

*Extraverted intuition (Ne)*: Ne finds and interprets hidden meanings, using âwhat ifâ questions to explore alternatives and allowing multiple possibilities to coexist. This imaginative play weaves together insights and experiences from various sources to form a new whole, which can then become a catalyst to action.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INTJ#cite_note-Ne-20[/sup]
*Introverted thinking (Ti)*: Ti seeks precision, such as the exact word to express an idea. It notices the minute distinctions that define the essence of things, then analyzes and classifies them. Ti examines all sides of an issue, looking to solve problems while minimizing effort and risk. It uses models to root out logical inconsistency.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INTJ#cite_note-Ti-21[/sup]
*Extraverted feeling (Fe)*: Fe seeks social connections and creates harmonious interactions through polite, considerate, and appropriate behavior. Fe responds to the explicit (and implicit) wants of others, and may even create an internal conflict between the subjectâs own needs and the desire to meet the needs of others.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INTJ#cite_note-Fe-22[/sup]
*Introverted sensing (Si)*: Si collects data in the present moment and compares it with past experiences. This process sometimes evokes the feelings associated with memory as if the subject were reliving it. Seeking to protect what is familiar, Si draws upon history to form goals and expectations about what will happen in the future. 
INTJsâ precision thinking and need for accuracy causes them to be inflexible at times. Having thought out a strategy, the INTJ may stubbornly disregard those who they think have not spent as much time reflecting on an idea as they have. This, along with their drive to produce something significant, can make them demanding and difficult. If their plans and solutions fall short of their high standards, INTJ's feel pressured â as if everything is on the line. "Everything," for an INTJ, is the competence and ability to produce something significant. Fear of not living up to this expectation will increase their stress and possibly dissuade them from risking or trying out their ideas. They may then find themselves thinking about ideas that do not have a meaningful or productive end.

When stress increases, the INTJ can become argumentative and disagreeable. Social interaction, which is not their strength, becomes increasingly difficult for them. Not trusting their own abilities, they become preoccupied with obsessive notions. The INTJ may then find themselves spending an inordinate amount of time fighting horrible thoughts, tempting absurdities, and feelings of worthlessness. Fearful of others recognizing their perceived failure, the INTJ incessantly ruminates about mistakes, inadequacies, weaknesses, ineptness, and incompetence. Because this distracts them from risking what little confidence they may have left in themselves, it therefore keeps them from obtaining the success and achievement they so desperately need. Careers

This lists represent careers and jobs people of your type tend to enjoy doing. The job requirements are similar to the personality tendencies of your personality type. It is important to remember that this is not a list of all the jobs possible. And it is very important to remember that people can, and frequently do, fill jobs that are dissimilar to their personality... this happens all the time...and sometimes works out quite well.

management consultant
economist
scientist
computer programmer
environmental planner
new business developer
curriculum designer
administrator
mathematician
psychologist
neurologist
biomedical researcher
strategic planner
civil engineer
intellectual properties attorney
designer
editor/art director
inventor
informational-graphics...designer
financial planner
judge
all of its true and the bold thingy will not work.. its a bit long..lol


----------



## DeniseJP (Aug 29, 2009)

[size=+1]Your Type is 
*[size=+2]INFJ*[/size][/size]


[size=+1]
Introverted
Intuitive
Feeling
Judging[/size]

[size=+0]Strength of the preferences %[/size] 
[size=+1]
33
12
12
33[/size]
[size=+1]Qualitative analysis of your type formula[/size]
You are: 

moderately expressed introvert

slightly expressed intuitive personality

slightly expressed feeling personality

moderately expressed judging personality
Denise


----------



## Numbat (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm an ENFP. 

http://typelogic.com/enfp.html


----------



## Pekoe (Aug 30, 2009)

I took this quiz a couple years ago and I was an ENFP... maybe I should take it again!


----------



## irishlops (Aug 30, 2009)

*Numbat wrote: *


> I'm an ENFP.
> 
> http://typelogic.com/enfp.html


ENFPs are friendly folks. Most are really enjoyable people. Some of the most soft-hearted people are ENFPs. 
ENFPs have what some call a "silly switch." They can be intellectual, serious, all business for a while, but whenever they get the chance, they flip that switch and become CAPTAIN WILDCHILD, the scourge of the swimming pool, ticklers par excellence. Som etimes they may even appear intoxicated when the "switch" is flipped. 
ha, you sound like a fun person to be around!


----------



## Sabine (Aug 31, 2009)

I am supposedly ESFP. When I did the test before something entirely different came up


----------

